# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  موفقیت در دوماه

## Shims

سلام 
من شیمام 
یه ماه دیگه ۱۸ رو تموم میکنم 
تا الان خوندم ولی یه روز بخون دوروز نخون 
میخوام از الان تا خود تاریخ کنکور بکوب بخونم 
اصلا انتظار حمایتو اینام ندارم فقط میخوام واسه خودم یادگاری بمونه 
اگه قبول شدم میام میگم 
اگه نشدم اونقدر تلاش میکنم تا بشم 
زندگی کوتاهتر از اونیه که اجازه بدم چیزی واسم حسرت شه 
اونم واسه چیزای چرت و پرتی مثل تنبلی و....

----------


## Alirezakhan

پس حالا که اینجوریه بذار پیام منم بمونه یادگاری

----------


## _limited

*به وقت 12 اردیبهشت 1400 ساعت 18:47 

سخت نگیر 
سخت بگیری
سخت میشه*

----------


## mohamad1998

> سلام 
> من شیمام 
> یه ماه دیگه ۱۸ رو تموم میکنم 
> تا الان خوندم ولی یه روز بخون دوروز نخون 
> میخوام از الان تا خود تاریخ کنکور بکوب بخونم 
> اصلا انتظار حمایتو اینام ندارم فقط میخوام واسه خودم یادگاری بمونه 
> اگه قبول شدم میام میگم 
> اگه نشدم اونقدر تلاش میکنم تا بشم 
> زندگی کوتاهتر از اونیه که اجازه بدم چیزی واسم حسرت شه 
> اونم واسه چیزای چرت و پرتی مثل تنبلی و....


ایشالا که قبول میشی

----------


## Shah1n

چه یادگاری خوبی
دو حالت داره یا سال بعد همین موقع پشت کنکوری و میگی یادش بخیر پارسال گفتم تو دو ماه قبول میشم و الان 12 ماه گذشته و هنوز هیچی به هیچی و هیچی نخوندم
یا
سرکلاس مجازی دانشگاهت نشستی و لحظه شماری میکنی برای تموم شدن کرونا و باز شدن دانشگاه

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

اصلا مخالف تلاشت نیستم اما در کنار تلاشت برای کنکور سعی کن عادت کنی به منظم درس خوندن اگر قبول شدی امسال منظم درس خوندن باعث میشه تو دانشگاه موفق بشی اگر هم موندی واسه سال بعد این عادت باعث قبولیت تو کنکور میشه. موفق باشی

----------


## Hacker

منم میزارم یادگاری

----------


## Brice😁

سلام 
منم مثل شما نصفه نیمه خوندم حالا که فکرشو می کنم می بینم واقعا دو ماه ارزششو داره که همه تلاشمو بکنم شد که شد نشدم دیگه به خودم بدهکار نیستم و می دونم که تلاشمو کردم.
اینم از یادگاری من :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## rozedentist

کسایی که دیر شروع کردن 
معمولا حسرت اینو دارن که چرا قبلا کم خوندن 
ولی من میگم دودستی بچسبین به روزای آیندتون 
چون به احتمال زیاد اونارم حیف میکنین

----------


## Dr__jp

به نام خدا

بمونه یادگاری...

13 اردیبهشت 1400

شب شهادت امام علی (ع) و دومین شب قدر

می خونیم...

می رسیم...

----------


## Mahsa.TS

موفق باشی عزیزمممممممم :Yahoo (118):

----------


## Taranom77

منم ب امید خدا از ساعت 19 شروع میکنم پر قدرت برای کنکور میخونم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## narsis...

> سلام 
> من شیمام 
> یه ماه دیگه ۱۸ رو تموم میکنم 
> تا الان خوندم ولی یه روز بخون دوروز نخون 
> میخوام از الان تا خود تاریخ کنکور بکوب بخونم 
> اصلا انتظار حمایتو اینام ندارم فقط میخوام واسه خودم یادگاری بمونه 
> اگه قبول شدم میام میگم 
> اگه نشدم اونقدر تلاش میکنم تا بشم 
> زندگی کوتاهتر از اونیه که اجازه بدم چیزی واسم حسرت شه 
> اونم واسه چیزای چرت و پرتی مثل تنبلی و....


سلام.....منم از همین لحظه همه ی تلاشمو میکنم و بدون هیچ بهلنه ای شروع میکنم به خوندن
امیدوارم همه به هدف هامون برسیم

----------


## Ssspppddd

من سپیده هستم شروع میکنم برای کنکورم بعدش میام به شما هم میگم چه معجزه ای کردم و همه قوانین نانوشته کنکور رو نقض کردم من به خدا اطمینان دارم به خودم ایمان دارم

----------


## Little_girl

منم شروع میکنم به خوندن
این یه هفته نتونستم بخونم هیچی 
ولی از الان به بعد مغلوب زندگی نمیشم

----------


## Zahra_sd

باقدرت برو جلو...منتظر دیدن خبر موفقیتت هستم زیاود☺

----------

